# Benicassim, heading South



## adgy (Sep 22, 2005)

Looking for some advice regarding travelling south from Bonderra Park , Benicassim.

We are running with friends who also have a similar sized van to ours, 7.5m. On the 20th February we are moving south from Benicassim and are hoping to get a place on KikoPark near Olivia. Contacted the site and the only availability they have at the mo is near the 'builders yard'.

Is there anybody on site at the mo, or previous visitors that can give us any advice about this location. We plan to stay for up to a month if it ticks enough boxes.

Is it worth turning up and parking near the 'builders yard' in the hope of getting a better pitch or should we look at another site in the area?

From here we may venture as far as Montril for another stop of at least two weeks, depending on how long we stop at Kiko. We will then be heading North to Santander for the ferry.

Should we consider La Manga?

Cheers


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Not stayed at Kiko so don't know about the builders yard. There are several sites along that stretch of coast. One we have stayed at is Eurocamping which is OK.
If you have to travel a bit further the sites at Javea and Calpe are quite good so there is plenty of choice in the area although some do get very full with people who overwinter.
We hope to be down that way in a few weeks and hope to find a lull between the winter and summer visitors.

Cazzie


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

adgy said:


> Looking for some advice regarding travelling south from Bonderra Park , Benicassim.
> 
> We are running with friends who also have a similar sized van to ours, 7.5m. On the 20th February we are moving south from Benicassim and are hoping to get a place on KikoPark near Olivia. Contacted the site and the only availability they have at the mo is near the 'builders yard'.
> 
> ...


cannot help you with Kiko Park although we have stayed there I wasn't aware of any builders yard , we had a pitch near the reception which was just fine .
We are currently at La Manga which is very busy so unless you have a firm booking you may arrive and be turned away .
I would call the site first to avoid disappointment


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Must echo F/L La Manga is currently full but people depart and arrive every day so prebook


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

We are also currently at La Manga and it is very full, un booked arrivals have been allowed to stay in car park and use facilities for 6 euros, 5 vans one night 4 the next so as others phone ahead or you may be disappointed.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Only thing I can advise re Kiko Park is, DONT.Terrible site and well overpriced in my opinion.

Keith


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

kaacee said:


> Only thing I can advise re Kiko Park is, DONT.Terrible site and well overpriced in my opinion.
> 
> Keith


Not an expert on sites, try very hard to avoid them and that's largely down to having spent a few days at Kiko Park. I disliked the small pitches and the immediate proximity of other vans. That was a good few years ago and we haven't been on a site since. Perhaps that's normal on sites, I don't know and won't be finding out, Alan.


----------

